# Intro Dressage Test A 2008



## measles (20 September 2009)

Does anyone have a copy?   I need it very quickly and going on past experiences the BHS bookshop haven't been very quick at despatching things.   Help!


----------



## sherbet (20 September 2009)

if you google dressage digrahams there is a website you can register with pay on line then they e mail you dressage sheet, then post you one - job done


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (21 September 2009)

Enter at A, working trot. Track right at C. 20 metre circle at B. Just after B, back to walk for 1 horse's length. Back into trot and round to E. At E, half circle left 10m to X then half circle right 10m to B. Just after B, back to walk for 1 horse's length. Back into trot and trot all the way round to E. 20, circle left at E. Between K and A, med walk to F. At F, change the rein free walk on long rein to H. Stay in walk. 20m circle at C and between X and C, working trot. At K, change rein across the school in working trot, at A, turn up centre line, back to walk at X. Halt, immobility, salute at G. Leave the arena at free walk on a long rein.

You can see what I've spent the last fortnight doing!


----------

